# Shepton show April 2010



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Anyone arrived?

Are we in normal spot?

We will be leaving mid morning tomorrow so see you lunchtime ish!

Chris, Claire, Eleanor and Meg


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Chris

About half of us are here, we are in the usual spot.


Paul


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Paul,

Save us a space!

Chris


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

We wont be arriving until about 9pm tonight make sure you save us a spot as well....

Sonja


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

We are working on a campsite nearby for the season so we took a ride over to the show. We were very unimpressed with amount of stands , motorhomes and exhibitors. The show guide advertised halls A - F.
Along with some other people we wasted half an hour looking for halls E & F. We eventually found them but they had no exhibitors in them. 

I think they condensed the show because of a lack of trader interest.

John


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Jede said:


> We are working on a campsite nearby for the season so we took a ride over to the show. We were very unimpressed with amount of stands , motorhomes and exhibitors. The show guide advertised halls A - F.
> Along with some other people we wasted half an hour looking for halls E & F. We eventually found them but they had no exhibitors in them.
> 
> I think they condensed the show because of a lack of trader interest.
> ...


Yes, agree, we went yesterday but what a waste of time, money and diesel! We were two who were searching for E & F, you'd think the "organisers" would have the decency to let people know that even though on the programme plan they are not open.

Noel.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

While looking for E and F - and failed I went looking for the MHF camping area. I failed to find them as well.


----------



## Losos (Oct 28, 2009)

Am I correct in thinking this show was *originally planned for earlier in the year *and had to be cancelled due to the weather :?: (Snow 8O )

If I am correct then most likely some exhibitors didn't renew because they already had other commitments this weekend.

Also Friday is not usually the busiest day - *maybe more will turn up today and tommorrow.*

I had plans to go this weekend but fate has decided otherwise


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Losos said:


> Am I correct in thinking this show was *originally planned for earlier in the year *and had to be cancelled due to the weather :?: (Snow 8O )
> 
> If I am correct then most likely some exhibitors didn't renew because they already had other commitments this weekend.
> 
> ...


Correct and correct but Friday is usually slack with _punters_ which is why we went then but _exhibitors_ are there for the duration and don't turn up part way through! If today and Sunday are more busy with visitors, just means more people are going to be ripped off the entrance fee (£7.50 adult or £10 for two with voucher). I understand the reasons for lack of traders, just think they could have been more forthcoming to visitors on arrival with a sign to say halls E & F don't exist!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well I went yesterday and as a day visitor, you park and enter and the MHF group are immediately on your left - with big sign - they have been in the same place for the last 3 or 4 years. I managed to catch up and say hello to a few friends, and thank Rita and Judy for coffee.

What I had hoped was to meet up with josieb - and after my second attempt she was at her mh and it was really nice to match a face to someone with whom you have spoken and emailed throughout the year.... so thanks again.

I enjoyed the show, I had gone for some LED bulbs really - and as I was on my own I had time to stop and chat with folks. 

I loved the weather, and personally think it is a better time for the show that January, and I wonder if the number of visitors will show that.

Thanks to MHF friends... but the one I did miss was DAB's...as I normally take my lunch and con a seat and a chat with him.... but no doubt hopefully we will meet up somewhere this year.

Carol


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Actually there are more traders present than there would have been in January, and being saturday there are more shoppers.

The weather has been very kind to us and its great to be able to sit outside and sprawl in the warm sunshine.

The show-ground is staring to look very tired now and there appears to have been no maintenance ever over the last four years.

Water supplies and bog emptying is still well below accustomed standards and will put us off for future visits unless there is a marked improvement.

And still there is no pitching on any of the grass all units are parked on the rather depressing and dusty hardstandings or along the roadways.

It is however, as always, nice to see our collective marshalls enjoying their private patch of grass and to see that they have space to deploy their awnings. :wink:


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All
I think that this years show is rather pathetic compared to January 2009, very few traders and just six vans at brownhills. Just to many shows in such a short period of time, total waste of money and diesel.


----------



## Noel (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Actually there are more traders present than there would have been in January,


Don't see how you can say that? Compared to previous January's and the official show guide advertised attendance there is about half! No reduction in admittance price though!


----------



## roamingsue (Aug 23, 2008)

love the summer show but somehow the idea of a show in January has never attracted me..... shivering in sheds somehow does not appeal.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Just got home, thanks to jac and john, jen and ken , for making a hard job look easy, great weather, great company. dennis


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Well, we have been back, emptied thanks, cleaned the inside and got the RV ready for next weekend.

A great weekend meeting up with friends old and new. A delight to meet Rita and Judy and Peggy with family for the first time along with Oldtimer who looks like he will be joining the ereader gang!

For those I did not get the chance to say hello to I am sorry, maybe next time.

Out until the early hours talking but quietly! Jacqui and Jenny had the good sense to put us next to like minded people, many thanks!

Once again a big thank you to Jacqui and Jenny who made the weekend run like clockwork. They are very good at this you know!

Best regards

Chris


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We didn't visit Shepton but I wonder if the lack of traders was because the date was changed to a date so close to the Peterborough motorhome show; which is well known as being the first major outdoor motorhome show of the year? If most traders are planning to attend Peterborough, they may have felt that there was little financial benefit in forking out the high exhibitor fees to stand at a far smaller and less attended event, especially when Peterborough is only a couple of weeks later? 

I think it's always disappointing if there are not many stalls and stands exhibiting at a show and without many traders, a show can soon lose popularity! I enjoyed Newark a couple of weeks back but this was mainly because of the rally side of the show but the lack of trade and catering stands was very noticeable to say the least! A lot of people we met were voicing their disappointment quite clearly and many said that because there were not many exhibitors, they wouldn't bother attending next year!

Sue


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Just like to add our thanks for the excellent marshalling this weekend, Mollie, Archie, Jazzy, Milly and Trudie kept us all in line. (Ken, Jen, Jac & John helped a bit too :lol: )

It was good to put more faces to names/avatars and although the show wasn't the best, the company was.

We've started to meander homewards and we're now pitched on Riverside Caravan Park in Stratford upon Avon. A lovely site - water taxi into Stratford from the site this afternoon (£1.50 each), dinner in the Carrick Inn, then a nice walk back to the site.

Thanks again.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Arrived home at 8 pm after I had insisted that the grandchildren visited Stonehenge on our journey back. I am a member of English Heritage so got in FOC with James, George and Rhiannon. The two grandsons (13 & 11) had been before so were quite familiar with its history while it was a first for Rhiannon (aged 7). She loved it and is looking forward to returning to school next week and telling her teacher and her schoolfriends about her visit.

It was particularly good to meet up with Chris, Clare and Elinor in the flesh especially as it appeared we were the only two families present at Shepton in the MHF group with RVs. Beverly, David and I enjoyed the evening conversations with Chris and Clare that included motorhomes of course !

There may not have been a large number of stalls present but I came back with what I think are bargains including grab handles for my toilet and shower room at £3 for the smaller ones and £5 for the larger. They are now in situ and work a treat. I also bought 4 twist mops at £10 ( one each for the family!) a steamer for £7 (ex Wooolworth's stock), 2 heavy duty pure cotton tops at £1.99 each, 6 stick on hooks at £1 for 2 that really do work, a new windsock, a scarecrow at £14 to annoy my neighbour, (one of those who wrote terrible letters when I was getting planning permission to divide the house three years ago now), two large carpet runners at £5 each and two smaller ones at £4 each and the largest and most expensive item, a set of Windblocker shades at £129.00.

It proved that great minds think alike as Chris caught up with me at one stage to borrow the measure he had seen me carrying. He too had been looking at the shades and eventually we both ordered a set. These are having to be made to measure mainly due to the heights of our respective RVs. I think the wind we experienced on Sunday morning clinched the deals for us both!

The only downside of the trip was that halfway through the microwave went kaput! The convection and grill still works but hopefully a phone call in the morning to Simon at MercuryRV will get it sorted as I do sometimes use the microwave for quickness.

Finally I cannot go to bed without saying thanks to Jacqui and all the other 'Marshalls' . You all do a good job that is much appreciated, thank you all!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Sounds like you had a real good shopping spree Invicta, so it shows that we women can still manage to find a bargain, even if choices are limited! 

Glad to hear that you, Hezbez and all the other MHF members have had a good time at the rally and I always enjoy meeting up with old faces and putting new faces to names too. Isn't it strange how different and how even nicer people are when you actually meet them in the 'flesh' and I have never met anyone yet, who I have not felt comfortable to be around! Even those who may come across as a little confrontational on the forum, have always been totally different when you actually meet them face to face! 

Right, must dash as we're off to take our new MH back to Camper UK this morning to have an Omnistor Awning fitted and we've already purchased a full set of those windblockers you mentioned in readiness! We had a set of these winblockers on our previous MH and must say they were absolutely fantastic and the amount of wind protection they give you is incredible! Unfortunately, we had to sell that set as they were not large enough to fit our new vehicle, so my brother; who has recently bought his first MH, bought them off us! However, we bought a replacement pair to fit our new vehicle when we attended the NEC Motorhome Show in February, as based on our previous experience of them, a set of windblockers were at the very top of our MUST HAVE accessory list!

Safe travels! 

Sue


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Im really glad you had such a great spending spree Peggy and I love the way you have priced it for us to read brill!!
We hope to spend spend at Peterborugh (Well I do Ray is worried :lol: )

We are taking our M/Home to Regals in June for a Refurb, she is all booked in, as I keep looking at new throws etc so thought we might as well have new covers and smarten her up.
The thing is when you sleep on the cushions as well they need a change like you would change a mattress.

Glad the weather was so good for you to enjoy the weekend.

Sonesta you are right all the MHF are so friendly and sweet and Im really looking forward to meeting over 100 M/Homes at Peterborough.
I love it when they say "who are you" and I say "Locovan" and they say"Oh!!!your!! Locovan" :lol: :lol:


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

locovan said:


> I love it when they say "who are you" and I say "Locovan" and they say"Oh!!!your!! Locovan" :lol: :lol:


I agree with that. I was speaking to these two Ladies on the Saturday who came over again on Sunday and said, 'Your Chris with the lenses and camera' it turned out to be Rita and Judy.

Spent far too much money on stuff we probably don't need, but hey it's only money right!

Looking forward to getting the wind breaker. That will make a difference on the colder/breezier days. Had decided to spend a lot more money on a purpose built safari room, then realised that this would do the same job, but allow me to see out.

It was funny when I saw Peggy who it turned out was on Her way back to the stall and asked to borrow Her tape measure. Great minds indeed Peggy.

We really did put the World to rights nattering all night didn't we?

Regards

Chris


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Peggy we too have the wind blockers, we didn't get them until the end of the summer last year so have only had the chance to use them a couple of times, but as Sonesta said it is amazing how they work. We ordered ours to fit the whole length of the awning and also both widths that way we can have a door wherever we want by pegging a corner back depending on where we are and we found that works perfectly as when inside in the evening etc we can also drop that bit back down and all four sides are enclosed.

Hope you are as pleased with them as us, we love the way they pack up so small as well.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Shepton*

Thanks Jacquie and John, Ken and Jenny for the wonderful weekend - the taste of things to come if the weather forecasters are to be believed!

Sundial


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

A big thank you to Jacquie, John, Jenny & Ken for all their efforts marshalling.

I thought it was going to be a cheap weekend for us but it ended up very expensive as we changed our van. I'm going to stop going to shows!!!!


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

perhaps the lack of traders could be explained by the fact that Appletree had a show running this weekend at Broadlands in Romsey? 

I believe that Appletreee had the weekend booked well in advance but because Stone rescheduled after the cancellation of the January show they picked the same weekend. It would help if the organisers talked to each other.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Just like to add my thanks to our Rally Stewards, the usual crew, for their sterling efforts, and for a great weekend all round.

Admittedly not the greatest show but still pleasant to have a wander round then pop back to the van to sit in the sun or chat to our great MHF neighbours.

My thanks to Chris for showing me the workings of his Sony ebook, and I will probably be troubling Smiths now, though possibly in secret as I am still explaining my Shepton purchases to SWMBO who was not with me :wink: 

Till Peterborough.

Paul


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Arrived home at 12.30 today.

Thanks to Jacquie, John, Jenny & Ken for marshalling the rally and looking after us all. We were lucky with the weather and it was great to be able to sit outside.

Lovely also to meet some of the MHF crowd (though not as many as we would have liked as we unexpectedly met up with some friends at the show).

Great to meet Peggy (Invicta), Chris (of camera & lens fame :wink: ), Paul (Oldenstar), Hezbez, Pollydoodle, Sandy & ? & Mollie (next door to us) and all those that I have forgotten to mention.

We did get off lightly, we looked at motorhomes and decided none were what we wanted so keeping the same motorhome for now. We had been tempted by the Auto-Trail Navajo but poor payload and bike rack would be too high because of the rear design of the mh.

We were also tempted by the Mowhawk because of the garage and able to put the bikes in that. But then decided we still liked ours so that was that.

We did buy new silver screens, and a memory foam mattress and a water hose reel plus other bits.

Also very pleased as on the way back we called into the weighbridge at Wellington and weighed the mh plus rear axle. We are 195 kg below max weight so chuffed. Also rear axle weight also well within max load.

Warmer here in sunny Devon than Shepton today I think. Have managed to unload the mh, washing in the machine, lawn cut and edges done. So all in all very pleased. Yes there could have been a few more exhibitors but will probably go to Peterborough next year.

Great to meet you all and hopefully will manage to meet more of you next time.


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

First thanks to sweepstake organisers, i won £20 thank you. We thought Shepton has now got very tired, its nothing like it use to be. Take water supply and waste water plus Elson points.Fresh water tap blocked in by cars near toilet block. No waste points , was told empty into bucket etc and empty in elson point , give over, 100/200 yards carrying buckets!.By the way the tap which was blocked in by cars had wood surround it with no notice saying it was drinking water.We did find by ourselves as no one seem to know where you could do the services, it was down the far end of the show by a pond /railway and this had not only toilet block but grey/ fresh /elson point without going on the grass which was taboo (had to be pushed out).at one place. As for the show for us we bought extending broom for washing camper and 120 amp battery £89.99 and wife bought £30 odd buying things she would not have got normally but hey this is what you gom for. Weather great , met some MHF people great. Will not go there again though.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Shepton show*

It was nice to catch up with all you guys again. Many thanks to the marshalls,Jen Jac Ken and John, I had a nice chillaxing time,chatting with like minded peeps weather was great on the saturday but a little chilly on the sunday, spent too much money on nothing as usual but I did manage to see the guy at Lillypad who is going to modify my windblocker and add a bit on, nice helpfull guy,
Hope to see you all at Newbury in a few weeks time

Chris


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*shepton show*

Hi all!
Thanks are again due to all you marshalls who did sterling work throughout the show. The Yorkies kept all non MHF people away making superb guard dogs :twisted: I had an inkling that the show would be low key so the scooter came in really useful for visits to Wells, Shepton and Bath. I must say that we really enjoyed the entertainment with the magician and the comedian being particularly good on the friday night. The drinks prices were a bit steep in the evening but the motorhome dealers seem to be selling a reasonable proportion of their stock considering the size of the show. A good weekend and we are looking forward to Peterborough in two weeks time

keep em waxed.......... Ned


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Firstly thanks to all the marshalls.

We enjoyed the show,great weather at last and nice to meet some members and put faces to names,thanks for your company.

The show itself was ok,managed to keep my card in my pocket most of the time.

We are now in the Brecon Beacons ready for travelling home tomorrow,just hope everything is in one piece after being looked after by a teenager for a week :roll:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Another great weekend! 

Thank you Jacquie, John, Jenny and Ken for making it happen and for all your hard work over the weekend. 
It was really nice meeting everyone again and make more new friends: we are looking forward to next time 

Andrea & Bob


----------



## thedoc (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Jacquie,John,Ken and Jen for another great rally. It was nice to catch up with everyone after the winter.

Very clever of them to provide such good weather so we could all sit outside and chew the fat. Chatted so much I think we only managed to spend £10 between us. Excluding the bar of course.

Looking forward to doing it all again next week at Peterborough.

Andy and Kev (The Doc)


----------

